# P99s are awesome!! now I need a holster



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I just got the AS this weekend. I have had the QA(titanium coat) for a while now and that thought I would get the AS to go with it. I went and shot it yesterday and I am really happy.










For concealed carry I have been using a Galco bellyband that works great but since I have 2 p99s now I want to get a real concealment holster. What do y'all suggest for a good p99 holster?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use a Bianchi 7L that I bought from Midway USA - I prev had 2 Galco Fletches for other guns, so I ordered something different. But the Fletch or the 7L works nice


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

My, my my. That's a nice looking pair of pistols. Congrats on the new firearms and congrats on the existing one.:mrgreen:

I need to get some of my own pics online....................


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

*P 99 Holsters*

I just ordered a Blade-Tech Ultimate Concealment Holster for a 40 S&W. I have been using a Kramer since 2000.

Just be careful ordering for the P99. You have to let them know which cal. you are using. All 99's will fit the 40 S&W holster, but the 40 will not fit in the 9 MM due to t:smt1099 he different slide shapes.


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

*P 99 Holsters*

I just ordered a Blade-Tech Ultimate Concealment Holster for a 40 S&W. I have been using a Kramer since 2000.

Just be careful ordering for the P99. You have to let them know which cal. you are using. All 99's will fit the 40 S&W holster, but the 40 will not fit in the 9 MM due to t:smt1099 he different slide shapes.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Let us know how U like it...


----------

